# Hybrid bowl



## Barb (Mar 2, 2020)

A good friend of mine sent me a bunch of wood last winter that she didn't want to go to waste that belonged to her dad who was a woodworker. So I made her this bowl for her bday. I don't even know what kind of wood this is but she'll probably know.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2020)

This is an absolute gem on so many levels! Your logo is classic! What were the ingredients in the pour to make it Emerald Green? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 2, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> This is an absolute gem on so many levels! Your logo is classic! What were the ingredients in the pour to make it Emerald Green? Chuck


Thank you! I used a lot of green mica powder. I poured too much in because I wanted it to be semi-transparent but I didn’t want to mix up more so I’m glad I like the way it turned out. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 2, 2020)

Awesome bowl and logo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)

Very, very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 2, 2020)

Excellent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 2, 2020)

Really a great project. Looks like cherry burl. Assume the wood wasn't stabilized or was it? What a great gift, very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2020)

That's a beauty! did you use a pressure pot? I agree with David, looks like cherry burl....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 2, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Really a great project. Looks like cherry burl. Assume the wood wasn't stabilized or was it? What a great gift, very nice job.


Thank you and no I didn't stabilize it. The wood was pretty hard.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks like cherry burl to me as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 2, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's a beauty! did you use a pressure pot? I agree with David, looks like cherry burl....


Thank you. No pressure pot either. I used Mas epoxy which has a long working time and gets in the cracks nicely. I learned the hard way in the past to make sure I have ALL seams covered when using this stuff lol. If there's even the slightest break in the seam, this stuff will find it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 3, 2020)

Never heard of that product, will have to look into it. Thanks for the information. It sure worked well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2020)

Awesome looking, great job all around. And a thoughtful gift too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 3, 2020)

Amazing bowl. Love the design and that wood is beautiful. I'm sorry to admit that I've split and burned so many pieces like that over the years. Wonder what miracles of nature were inside them.... oh well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey Barb, would you like to try something like that in Myrtle ? I have some ugly blanks around here somewhere. you might get a pkg someday that you can experiment on. You might be able to transform them from a duck into a swan.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 3, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Hey Barb, would you like to try something like that in Myrtle ? I have some ugly blanks around here somewhere. you might get a pkg someday that you can experiment on. You might be able to transform them from a duck into a swan.


I would love to try it out on Myrtle! That would be awesome! :)


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 3, 2020)

Barb said:


> I would love to try it out on Myrtle! That would be awesome! :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 3, 2020)

Which one of their products do you use? They have quite a selection.


----------



## Barb (Mar 3, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Which one of their products do you use? They have quite a selection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 3, 2020)

I've used Stonecoat Countertop products which works just as well and I think they're cheaper but they changed their shipping costs to Alaska from $15 all the way up to $245 for 1.5 gallons of product. It's still only $15 if you live in the lower 48 though. I didn't need a pressure pot for their epoxy either.


----------

